# 2.6.9-ck1 Kernel Panic - UDF-fs No partition found.

## miqorz

Allright I've been searching the forums and let me clear some things up before you guys start asking the obvious questions.

No, My grub isn't broken. I'm using a VERY slightly modified entry for my current working kernel.

Yes, My fstab is fine. I AM typing this from my system.  :Wink: 

My root file system is ext3 and so is my boot partition.

Here is the error.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount fs on unknown blocks(3,0)

I simply cannot figure this out.

----------

## hds

ext3 support in your kernel is build in?

----------

## miqorz

 *hds wrote:*   

> ext3 support in your kernel is build in?

 

As per the default. Indeed.

----------

## hds

did you update gcc?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231399&highlight=udffs+partition

----------

## miqorz

 *hds wrote:*   

> did you update gcc?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231399&highlight=udffs+partition

 

I haven't updated gcc since my install process..

I'm using gcc 3.4.2 .. I'll try compiling it 3.3.3

----------

## miqorz

Nope, same results..

----------

## hds

 *miqorz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I haven't updated gcc since my install process..
> 
> I'm using gcc 3.4.2 ..

 

hows that possible? the latest stable one in portage is 3.3.4. do you run using accept keywords = ~x86   :Shocked: 

----------

## miqorz

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *miqorz wrote:*   
> 
> I haven't updated gcc since my install process..
> 
> I'm using gcc 3.4.2 .. 
> ...

 

I use some ~x86 packages, GCC is one of them.

----------

## jschellhaass

The udf-fs is used on DVD's if I'm not mistaken.

Are you trying to mount an (empty) DVD drive in the fstab?

jeff

----------

## miqorz

 *jschellhaass wrote:*   

> The udf-fs is used on DVD's if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Are you trying to mount an (empty) DVD drive in the fstab?
> 
> jeff

 

This is my fstab.

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noatime                 1 2

/dev/hda2               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

/dev/hdb1               /data           ext3            noatime                 1 2

```

if my fstab were to blame, wouldn't my 2.6.8.1-ck9 kernel not boot too?

----------

## hds

what happens if you boot the kernel using the parameter "root=/dev/hda2" ?

----------

## miqorz

My grub is fine, Heh.

----------

## jschellhaass

I would agree they both SHOULD have the same problem booting.   Have you tried commenting out the cdrom line in fstab?  

Stranger things have happened.

jeff

----------

## hds

yeah, thats why i asked him to try the "root=" and tell what happens. "Unable to mount fs on unknown blocks(3,0)" looks like it is accessing /dev/hdc.

but "miqorz" is giving strange replies sometimes  :Wink: 

----------

## miqorz

 *jschellhaass wrote:*   

> I would agree they both SHOULD have the same problem booting.   Have you tried commenting out the cdrom line in fstab?  
> 
> Stranger things have happened.
> 
> jeff

 

Heh, I'm just going to try a vanilla kernel. It seems more logical to try that than changing my fstab.

----------

## blue.sca

you are using UDF-fs actually?

----------

## miqorz

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> you are using UDF-fs actually?

 

I don't rememeber enabling it as such.

----------

## miqorz

Well, I'm giving up on patchsets and only applying my own.

I downloaded 2.6.9 from kernel.org and it works PERFECTLY.

Blah!

----------

## aderio

miqorz

 *Quote:*   

> No I didn't just install but this seems like the best place for grub help.
> 
> I just installed 2.6.9 and went to reboot to see if it worked and all I'm getting is an error 15..
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Am I missing something here  :Shocked: 

----------

## barry

I saw something like this when I was trying to boot using root=/dev/whatever. When I took the root= line out and just booted the kernel directly, the problem went away.

----------

## hds

 *aderio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Am I missing something here 

 

he's doing this in plenty threads. asks a question - people starting to help, then he walks away and tries something else and leaves the thread alone. it really sux ;(

sample: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240357&highlight=

----------

## aderio

Thats why he's a veteran then.  (Note to myself must post more) I thought the deal with forums was you either asked for help and then tried to follow it or submitted helpfull advice.

The moral of the story is just because someones a veteran does not mean they have a clue.  I'm a noob and dont (have a clue that is)

----------

## hds

 *aderio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The moral of the story is just because someones a veteran does not mean they have a clue.

 

of course not. you could post 1000 articles to the OfTheWall forum and be veteran rsn  :Wink: 

----------

## miqorz

it's called fixing my own damn problems.

----------

## aderio

That bl**dy crazy!! Its not news, but, whats the point!!!.  When you've used the forums a bit you begin to recognise users with knowledge and are prepared to help.  But if your noo to gentoo (that rhymes) ...

Someone should do something. I've just updated my signature see below

----------

## miqorz

What's the point of fixing my own problem? you've got to be shitting me.

I'm not going to sit around all day waiting for someone to suggest asnine shit like altering my perfectly good config files because they don't have an accurate grasp over my system.

I don't post for fixes to my problems but rather ideas into what might be causing the problem.

And when it looks as if no one is going to do that after a day or so I start doing drastic stuff untill it eventually works.

It has worked so far with the grub issue and the kernel issue.

And now if you have a problem with that you can bite my shiney metal ass.

----------

## aderio

Miqorz.

1, my response was to the comment about 1000 of the wall comments.

2, I dont believe anyone is asking you to shit around all day

3, So you don't need any help you just need helpfull ideas then.

4, It may take a day for someone to read your request for "helpfull ideas" who can post a "helpfull idea" Patience is a virtue, noone owes you a response, I'll certainly think twice.

5, If you've fixed both your problems how about posting their solutions to help others.

6, The reason you have a shiny arse is you spend to much time sitting on it.

----------

## miqorz

Oh brother.

The problem wasn't of my faul but in the patch set I suppose.

A vanilla 2.6.9 with the same config options compiled and booted fine (after fixing my grub "mistake" of course.)

And who gives a shit how often I post in off the wall? It's still part of this forum now isn't it?

And while patience may be a vertue, I have better things to do.

So kindly fuck off.

----------

## aderio

..

----------

